# Livery near Oxford Brookes



## Pm70 (9 July 2016)

Hi. My daughter is hopefully going to Oxford Brookes in September and would like to take her horse with her. Does anybody have any suggestions on stables we could put him in?  We are looking for either working or diy livery (with option for assisted when needed) with a school and hackin. She is happy to travel for the right place. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Carlosmum (9 July 2016)

Worton Farm @ Cassington
Duttons Livery @ Nr Witney
Hill Farm on A40 near witney
Cherwell Livery nr Oxford

Just a few places I've heard of in the area.  I know nothing about them but may give you some ideas of where to start looking.


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (4 November 2016)

Hi. My daughter is hopefully going to Oxford Brookes next September. Is your daughter enjoying her course and how does she cope with having her horse with her?  Many thanks


----------



## Velcrobum (10 November 2016)

Worton is full livery only now. The DIYs got chucked out.


----------



## spider (10 November 2016)

http://www.heathfieldpark.co.uk/ on A34 near Oxford


----------



## fourleggedaddict (29 January 2017)

I have heard that there is a livery yard at Elsfield just 1 mile from the City Centre so close to Marston which does DIY stabled or grass livery with year round 24/7 turnout. They have a 20x60m arena with lights but also have excellent hacking on the farm. Apparently it is really friendly! It used to be Drift Equestrian but has changed hands and is now CH Equestrian I think.      
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?663298-DIY-Livery-Oxford#39aV0HgbfBFzpxYb.99


----------

